# How strong are tarantulas ?



## Dangergirl (Aug 13, 2010)

This might sound like a really weird question, but anyway. I have seen photos of adult T fangs etc. but how strong are T's ?

My spiderlings are housed in glass cubes with glass lids and i found my Boehmei tapping on the lid ... :? so it got me thinking ... Any comments ?


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> This might sound like a really weird question, but anyway. I have seen photos of adult T fangs etc. but how strong are T's ?
> 
> My spiderlings are housed in glass cubes with glass lids and i found my Boehmei tapping on the lid ... :? so it got me thinking ... Any comments ?



That is quite hard to answer..I mean, of course, force could be measure but you need to do an experiment to know exactly how strong the tarantula in particular could be.

Large tarantulas can push some light lids, if that your question. helps to answer


----------



## joshuai (Aug 13, 2010)

very strong for there size! if its a loose lid secure it asap


----------



## Crysta (Aug 13, 2010)

I could only imagin how strong ants would be if they where the size of a T...that would be scary....


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 13, 2010)

Use a lock; use it consistently and you won't need to worry about how strong a T is. Underestimating is asking for an escape.


----------



## Obelisk (Aug 13, 2010)

Large tarantulas are able to tear off screen in order to escape.


----------



## Dangergirl (Aug 14, 2010)

I can get 6mmx6mm aluminium mesh - should this be sufficient for adults ?? I can't buy those nice vents you guys have over in the USA so want to make my own. Right now for the spiderlings I use hard plastic vents meant for cupboards (pic below)


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 14, 2010)

Dangergirl said:


> I can get 6mmx6mm aluminium mesh - should this be sufficient for adults ?? I can't but those nice vents you guys have over in the USA so want to make my own. Right now for the spiderlings I use hard plastic vents meant for cupboards (pic below)


The mesh is fine! aslong as you secure it down proper! thre plastic is fine for smaller t's! aslong as they cant fit through the gap! if it can fit through the gap it should be in a plastic container of sorts anyway! Im in Jhb if you need to know anything else! drop me a pvt msg and ill give you my cell number!


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 14, 2010)

Size to strengh ratio wise, i would say that Pokies are quite strong. i mean, I had a MM P rufilata stop a fan propeller, hold it and trespass it. And my P ornata lifted a month old mouse up a branch like if it was a cricket...


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 14, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> The mesh is fine! aslong as you secure it down proper! thre plastic is fine for smaller t's! aslong as they cant fit through the gap! if it can fit through the gap it should be in a plastic container of sorts anyway! Im in Jhb if you need to know anything else! drop me a pvt msg and ill give you my cell number!


As far as mesh goes, there have been cases of T's chewing through it like can openers and escaping. I know there was a thread about it I'll look for it after I post this. 

My little B. smithi has shown me exactly how (s)he would do it if the vent holes in its enclosure were mesh too.. I hear a strange noise, look, and witness it sticking a fang out and pulling on the plastic like it wants to cut the hole open lol (at that point I give it a cricket to chew on instead of the plastic lmao)... that's 1 T that will never have mesh covered vent holes! 

wow.. just as I posted this.. I look over and guess what I see... LOL

edit: link


----------

